# Iron Overload



## NaeKid

Sometimes you just need more iron in your diet, here are some ways to naturally increase your iron intake ...

*NaeKid's Beef Liver and Onions*

Ingredients:

1 package of the cheapest and greasiest bacon you can find
1 package (or two) of fresh beef liver
Couple large onions
"Superstore's" Tequila and Habanero BBQ sauce (ya, its hot!)

Directions:

In very large cast-iron pan with fitting cast-iron lid, place about half-package of bacon into pan and let simmer on low till the oils are rendered out, then set soft bacon aside. Cut the onions into half-rings and saute in the bacon fat in the pan till golden brown, then set the onions aside. Place the fresh beef liver into the remaining bacon fat, place the bacon on top of the liver and then the onion on top of the bacon. Pour generous amount of BBQ sauce onto onions, bacon and liver. Cover and let cook. Squeegie bacon and onion to the side, flip liver and place bacon and onion on top of liver again, pour generous amount of BBQ on again and re-cover with heavy lid.

When liver is cooked through, serve on place with side of cooked beets and spinach salad.

*NaeKid's Cooked Beets*

Ingredients:

1 tbsp butter
3 tbsp white sugar
1 tbsp cornstarch
3 tbsp pineapple juice (tetra-pak)
1 can sliced beets (drained)

Directions:

In medium sauce pan, pour in all ingredients except for beets. Stir well and then put on med-low heat for about three minutes till sauce thickens. Mix in beets, stir carefully to coat well and allow beets to come upto eating temperature. Serve immediately.

*WildMist's Spinach Salad*

Ingredients:

Spinach for each person
1 container goat-cheese
1 package of strawberries
1 package of naan bread (fresh is better) or pita bread
1 bottle Kraft "Mandarin Orange Sesame" dressing.

Directions:

Place naan bread on plate, spread thick layer of spinach over bread. Break-up by hand and then sprinkle goat-cheese over spinach. Wash and slice strawberries (fresh or frozen) over salad. Serve with Kraft dressing


----------



## *Andi

You had me till ... "ya, its hot" ...

Hot and spicy ... a no, no for me. 

But to think about it if you leave out the Tequila and Habanero BBQ sauce ... you have my recipe. (all but the sides ... which sounds great. :congrat


----------



## NaeKid

You are more than welcome to choose a different BBQ sauce - I just like the really hot sauce when combined with the sweet-sauce on the beets and the sweetness of the strawberries ...


----------



## Magus

I gotta try the liver n onions!


----------



## Meerkat

If possible buy only organic organ meats,espeically livers and gizzards becaue these are the cleaning systems where all the chemicles go or are stored.
Soon as I can get to the organic store I'll try this recipe out,sounds good. :wave:


----------



## weaselrunner

I'm just the reverse, I take testosterone injuctions and my iron stays too high because of it....


----------



## Marcus

NaeKid said:


> When liver is cooked through, serve on place with side of cooked beets and spinach salad.


*WHAT???*
Everyone knows liver and onions is served with gravy.


----------



## NaeKid

The sauce in my recipe is better than any gravy ... :factor10:


----------



## cowboyhermit

Lol, I thought this was about iron overload, didn't look at which forum it was in. I tend towards iron overload myself.

Sounds awesome, I love liver although the way some people cook it is not for me, I like it cooked THROUGH like mentioned. I really think we should be eating more organ meat to get back to a more traditional and healthy diet.
Beets have become one of my favorite vegetables lately as well. I find myself substituting swisschard for spinach most of the time, it isn't much different but I prefer the taste for some reason.


----------



## Attila

Hot is muy bien. The hotter the better.


----------

